# Location of the stock amps



## 2forty (Jul 27, 2006)

hey i was wondering if anyone could tell me where the stock amps are located, im tryin to put some aftermarket speakers in my 240


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

i think the stock amp is under the rear speaker deck on an S14, but it may be in a different location on the S13.


----------



## S13RB25 (May 27, 2006)

if i remember correctly from gutting my car, one's behind the interior plastic panel in trunk on the drivers' side. not sure if there's another one or not but i remember one being over there somewhere. should be easy to find though, just pop off the panels back there and take a look.


----------

